# Take a backup credit card and cash for trips



## Kauai Kid (Oct 31, 2016)

Someone got my credit card # Friday and the Fraud Dept called me about a purchase which I hadn't made.  My credit union shut down the card immediately. I won't get a replacement card for a week!

Fortunately, we aren't on vacation but I'm glad I have a backup card and cash available until the replacement arrives.

As the Scouts say "Be Prepared".


Sterling


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 31, 2016)

Always take a spare or two and leave them in the hotel safe in case of loss or fraud shutdown. Never had a problem traveling (yet). A number of fraudulent charges over the years but always while at home. 

Glad they caught the fraud promptly.

Cheers


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 31, 2016)

We've had the issue where legitimate purchases were questioned because they triggered a fraud response. That process can shut off your card(s) for a day or two also so it's a good idea to have a backup plan in that instance too. I usually travel with 2 credit cards and some cash so I have options.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 31, 2016)

They caught the fraud but not the crook yet.:
That is the second time this year and I'm really careful with this chip card and fraud has been in home area both times.

If they catch the crook will I have to testify in court??

Sterling


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 31, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> They caught the fraud but not the crook yet.:
> That is the second time this year and I'm really careful with this chip card and fraud has been in home area both times.
> 
> If they catch the crook will I have to testify in court??
> ...



My guess is the likelihood of catching the perp is about equal to the odds of winning the Lottery. If they do, it will likely either a plea bargain for an individual or if it's an organized mob, the bank and merchant will be the witnesses. In any case, the chance you will be called as a witness are astronomically small.

Cheers


----------



## moonstone (Oct 31, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> My guess is the likelihood of catching the perp is about equal to the odds of winning the Lottery. If they do, it will likely either a plea bargain for an individual or if it's an organized mob, the bank and merchant will be the witnesses. In any case, the chance you will be called as a witness are astronomically small.
> 
> Cheers



Our oldest DS had his Scotia Bank access card compromised a few years ago. Luckily he was at his branch withdrawing some cash when his card showed a balance of less than $1.(should have been nearly $5K). He went inside and notified a teller who was able to determine the withdrawal was made at another Scotia Bank branch over 50 miles away just 15 mins previously. Obviously it couldn't have been DS. The teller & manager were able to call that branch to get the security video from the ATM. They notified the local police who recognized 1 of the guys from the footage. They were arrested within 2 hours still in position of most of the cash from DS's and other accounts they had withdrawn from. 

The bank loaned DS money (interest free) to live on for the next few days until they could finish their investigation & return all the money to his account. He never had to testify but the bank had him sign papers to give the police permission to use his bank records.

Now DS only uses bank ATM's and closely monitors his credit card activity.


~Diane


----------



## PamMo (Oct 31, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> ...Fortunately, we aren't on vacation but I'm glad I have a backup card and cash available until the replacement arrives.
> 
> As the Scouts say "Be Prepared".
> 
> Sterling



Couldn't agree with you more! DH was pick pocketed this year in a flower festival in Saigon, right before the Tet holiday when all the country seemed to shut down. We were headed out to Hoi An that weekend and were very glad we had backup cards to continue our travels! It took us almost two weeks to get replacement cards.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 31, 2016)

moonstone said:


> Our oldest DS had his Scotia Bank access card compromised a few years ago. Luckily he was at his branch withdrawing some cash when his card showed a balance of less than $1.(should have been nearly $5K). He went inside and notified a teller who was able to determine the withdrawal was made at another Scotia Bank branch over 50 miles away just 15 mins previously. Obviously it couldn't have been DS. The teller & manager were able to call that branch to get the security video from the ATM. They notified the local police who recognized 1 of the guys from the footage. They were arrested within 2 hours still in position of most of the cash from DS's and other accounts they had withdrawn from.
> 
> The bank loaned DS money (interest free) to live on for the next few days until they could finish their investigation & return all the money to his account. He never had to testify but the bank had him sign papers to give the police permission to use his bank records.
> 
> ...



On America's stupid criminals TV show there is a sketch about a criminal robbing a convenience market, running out and then running back in again for a pack of cigarettes.  The alert clerk says you are too young to buy cigarettes and the criminal pulls out his ID and gives it to the clerk, who writes the details down.  Then dummy runs out the door and was caught a few minutes later.  

Sterling


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2016)

Two reasons to have a back-up CC from different bank while travelling:

(1) Theft - My DW's wallet was nicked outside Buckingham Palace. I had a different card.

(b) Inexplicable Denial - I've had CC's declined in a variety of places...
--- A rental car counter in Anchorage.
--- A restaurant in Bend, Oregon.
--- The Carlton Hotel in Cannes.
--- A grocery store in Orlando.

... I'll just pull out another one. Later, they'll say it triggered a fraud alert.
At least Cap-One will send a text asking if the charge should be allowed.
.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 1, 2016)

And keep your back ups separate while traveling also.

Last year my brother lost his wallet either on the first leg of his flight or in the connecting airport.  He didn't realize it until he was on the second leg of his flight.   Once he landed he called the two credit card companies and his bank to cancel his credit and debit cards.

But then he was stuck.   Couldn't rent a car, he had $50 in his pocket and his hotel was close so he took a cab.   Then couldn't check into hotel because he had no credit card.   Now, at destination with nothing because he cancelled everything.

We wired him some funds and his credit card company sent him a replacement card overnight the next day.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 1, 2016)

We take multiple cards with us. Hubby holds a couple as do I. Same with cash. Also- we sometimes use those card/cash carriers you hide under your clothes. In addition I use a lock on my small backpack. 

We keep copies of our credit cards and passports in our locked luggage as well just in case. 

Can't be too careful.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 1, 2016)

We have made a habit of phoning our credit card companies before leaving on vacation after getting our MC frozen for suspicious activity years ago. We had made a purchase at YYZ then the next purchase was in FL a few hours later. Dh was on the phone for over 30 mins with MC customer service to convince them it was really us using the card, and we had flown from Toronto to the Florida on vacation.

When I call, the csr notes the dates we will be away as well as where we will be. We've never had a problem with them freezing our account since.


~Diane


----------



## mdurette (Nov 2, 2016)

moonstone said:


> When I call, the csr notes the dates we will be away as well as where we will be. We've never had a problem with them freezing our account since.
> 
> 
> ~Diane




I work for a small local bank.   We always tell our customers the same thing about their ATM cards.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 2, 2016)

*Backup cards and split them up*

Not only do we take backup credit cards, my wife and I always carry different cards between the two of us.  This saved our bacon when I was pick pocketed at the train station in Rome a few years ago (and they were good -- lifted my wallet from a buttoned front pocket on my cargo pants!).  If one of us ever loses our card or wallet, the other one has a card to use with us, not sitting back in the hotel room's safe.

Kurt


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 4, 2016)

We call our cc before leaving for a trip and when we are about to make a large purchase.

Used to have a back-up.  I/we really need to get another cc especially since our card has been compromised so many times over the years.  I would not want to be stranded out of the country with no back-up.  We have a debit (with the MasterCard Logo) card with a decent balance but always good to have a back-up one if one travels often or leaves the country often (we really don't).


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 4, 2016)

moonstone said:


> We have made a habit of phoning our credit card companies before leaving on vacation after getting our MC frozen for suspicious activity years ago.



We do this online for our cards (Am-Ex, Cap-One & CitiBank).
No issues since.

I didn't think, I'd need to do this for a 2-hr drive to Orlando.
But Cap-One seems particularly sensitive to 'out-of-area' charges.
At least, if they block it, we get a text instantly asking if it's legit.

.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I've had multiple credit cards comprised in the past few years.  The first time it happened I was angry.  Now it's become routine.  In my case it's always the same thing.  I shop at a national store like Target, TJ Max, Home Depot, and their system gets hacked.  My credit card company automatically cancels my card card and sends me a new one.

My problem is I have almost all my bills charged to my credit card. So then I have to contact all those companies either by phone or online and give my new cc information.  That gets old real quick.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Found out hard way in Tennessee*

Several years ago we flew from California to Tennessee and before we went we called and notified our credit card companies.  First 2-3 days things went fine and then we went to buy tickets for Grand Old Oprey and card was refused.  I used other card and then called CC company on my cell.  They told me a new card had been sent to my house(does me a lot of good, I think not) and they would Fed Ex one to the timeshare and in meantime keep old one active.  Used it for another day then refused again (I was sure embarrassed) as I've never been refused a card before.  
Luckily I had my other company card and cash because the Fed Exed card didn't show up until the night before we were leaving.  When we got home, no cards were there(my son stayed at our house).  The cards didn't show up until the next day.  When I called the CC they couldn't explain any of it.  We had 8 months still left on the original card.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 4, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> We do this online for our cards (Am-Ex, Cap-One & CitiBank).
> No issues since.
> 
> I didn't think, I'd need to do this for a 2-hr drive to Orlando.
> ...



We have those cards plus Discover. I have never called them when we go to Vermont or New Hampshire or anywhere in the US actually and have never had a problem.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 4, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> I have almost all my bills charged to my credit card. So then I have to contact all those companies either by phone or online and give my new cc information.



You may want to use a CC that never leaves the house for recurring bills.
That way, it's nearly always the same & the only change is the exp. date.
It's what we do.
.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 4, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> You may want to use a CC that never leaves the house for recurring bills.
> 
> That way, it's nearly always the same & the only change is the exp. date.
> 
> ...





This is an excellent idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 4, 2016)

*Replacement Card Time Line--3 business days*

Card used by a crook on Friday afternoon.  Credit Union notified one hour after  phone message recorded.  New card received this Wed afternoon.

Took over an hour to notify various firms of the new credit card # and the electric company refused to take the number over the phone--had to be on the web.

Sterling


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2016)

Had my wallet stolen in Paris a couple years ago  took 3 days to get new CC.  Just a word of advice   Have your spouse take a different card  and / or use AMEX  which even if same account have different numbers so could use wife's AMEX card even with my card closed.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 6, 2016)

Europe seems rampant with pick pocketers. Happened to me in London.  The moment I realized, my ex-husband tackled the guy and he dropped my wallet when tackled and realized he was not going to get away.  I usually reduce the number of cards that I carry when I travel for the same reason.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 8, 2016)

*Post Script--Lessons Learned*

Don't destroy the old card right away because a number of firms need the old card number to locate your account.  Also, be sure you check paper copies of bills because a number of firms have sent out bill reminders with the old credit card # even though being notified of the new #.

Latest headache is getting points restored.

What a mess.

Sterling


----------

